# Canyon MTB Katalog 2000 bis 2009 als PDF



## CNC (27. Februar 2012)

Servus leute,

ihr habt bestimmt öfters dieses frage gesehen in div. Forums,
allerdings find ich nicht wo noch Downloadable ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Habt ihr villeicht noch auf eure platte ein paar kataloge als pdf liegen???

hoffe jemanden hat was schönes für mich
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




danke vielleicht hab ich ja glück


----------



## fkal (27. Februar 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=440124


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CNC (27. Februar 2012)

@fkal,

vielen dank für denn Link, allerding sind alle Dateien nicht mehr vorhanden...

Glaube wenn jemanden die noch habe, muss man die noch uploaden,
oder peer email senden.

Hoffe jemanden kann helfen.

Trotzdem danke ja.


----------



## CNC (9. März 2012)

Hey leute,

Erstmal danke für denn hilfe die ich bis jetzt bekommen hast. 
Hab jetzt ab 2007 alle.
Allerdings fehlt mir immer nocht alle bis 2006. :-(
Wenn jemanden noch welche auf ihren rechner liegen haben sollte, würde ich mir sehr freuen wenn ihr mir die schicken könnte. 
[email protected]

Danke im vorraus
Carsten


----------



## Muligan (12. März 2012)

Hey CNC,

der MTB Katalog von 2009 würde mich auch interessieren.
Haste eine PN von mir 

Gruß Muligan


----------



## mohlo (12. März 2012)

Hier findet ihr alle Kataloge ab 2006:

*MTB 2005 Flyer*

*MTB 2006*

*MTB 2007*

*MTB 2008*

*MTB 2009*

*MTB 2010*

*MTB 2011*


----------



## soeckel (29. August 2012)

mohlo schrieb:


> Hier findet ihr alle Kataloge ab 2006:
> 
> *MTB 2005 Flyer*
> 
> ...



Deine Uploads sind zwar schon etwas her, aber nach etwas Suchen lande ich dank Google hier und finde was ich brauche: Danke!


----------

